# Hooked on Steelhead



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

so I’ve been trying to learn how to catch these things for 3 years. Finally this year it all came together. I hooked into over 20 fish in 4 outings to the Rocky. That’s 20 more than I ever caught the past two. Lol. I’m using a 6wt 9’ Cabelas flyrod setup. I realized that it’s almost impossible to land the huge fish with this setup. I’m going to buy a 8, 9, or 10wt for next year. My cabelas rod is awesome and it was only $200, so I’ll probably get another. It seems to me that a 10’ rod May give me longer drifts. Is it harder to fish with? My 9’ is super easy. What’s your take. Thanks in advance


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

I catch hundreds of 10 pounders a season on a 8' 6wt $25 Eagle Claw Featherweight fiberglass no problem, and get them in usually under 3 minutes, gotta learn how to play them. Don't fall for all the marketing b.s. that goes along with the sport.


----------



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

Those look similar to what I was landing. I’m really not very good with the weights, but I hooked into some that I just couldn’t control enough...and they would get into fast moving water or somewhere I couldn’t get control. I catch 3lb bass on my ultralight, but this seems to be more than my setup could handle. You have a 8’ flyrod? I’m kinda new to FlyFishing, but mine is 9’ and most seem to have longer rods than me





SteelStreamer said:


> I catch hundreds of 10 pounders a season on a 8' 6wt $25 Eagle Claw Featherweight fiberglass no problem, and get them in usually under 3 minutes, gotta learn how to play them. Don't fall for all the marketing b.s. that goes along with the sport.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

They say a 10' 7wt is the best to use. The longer rod is more for line control, mending and holding your line off the water to get that perfect drift. Sometimes they will use the current against you and there's not a whole lot you can do but try to steer them out of it and hope for the best. A 9' rod will work just fine, I've just been fly fishing for a long time and like action of glass rods, it's all just personal preference I guess .


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

A decent 10' 7wt is perfect. That extra reach is great for drifts and, at least for me, aiming. You might find it easier to cast than your shorter rod. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hundreds of 10lbr per season? Nice!


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

If your main problem is handling the fish once hooked, it probably isn't the rod, it is your feet. Follow the fish.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If they are slipping off using the water you might want to walk them down stream. If they take off downstream with the current and you try to horse them back up stream ur fighting the water and the fish.


----------



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah, I’ve learned a lot about the fight this year. I move around a lot. I am always watching for areas I don’t want them to go...and with smaller fish I can coax them away a little, but the bigger fish just seem like too push right through the coaxing. I guess I could ride them into the lake, lol, but I’m kinda figuring out I may need a little stronger rig. 




hailtothethief said:


> If they are slipping off using the water you might want to walk them down stream. If they take off downstream with the current and you try to horse them back up stream ur fighting the water and the fish.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Hundreds of 10lbr per season? Nice!


Yeah I catch 50% of them behind the water treatment plant and the other 50% at rockcliff.


----------



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

I’ve only been fishing near the marina...are those two places as good? 



SteelStreamer said:


> Yeah I catch 50% of them behind the water treatment plant and the other 50% at rockcliff.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

DTaylor8 said:


> I’ve only been fishing near the marina...are those two places as good?


Yes fish those 2 spots relentlessly, as often as possible.


----------

